# E210882 Motherboard Boot Issue



## blessedmain911 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi! I have two computers with the same motherboard, E210882, and one of them was running a faster processor so I decided to switch them (the processors). Unfortunately, now one works just fine with the faster processor Intel Pentium4 2.8ghz. But the other one, Intel Celeron D 2.53ghz, does not boot. When I turn it on a red led on the board lights up for around 1 second and a green LED stays on steadily near the CPU. The CPU fan is running. Also on start-up you hear the hard drive work for like 1 second and then it just stops and there's no boot up screen or anything. After that it pretty much sits there doing nothing but you can tell the system is on and running. Also I have been able to switch the BIOS jumper to config and I've been able to get into the menu. It shows that its recognizing the processor and there seem to be no issues. Please help!


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Try resetting the cmos


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Were both the machines working before you switched processors?
You need to locate the *EXACT* model of the motherboards. E210882 are not model numbers, that number is the UL file number. Look for the model number to be stenciled somewhere on the boards.

It is very possible that the processor you put in the machine that is not working may not be supported by that motherboard.


----------



## blessedmain911 (Jun 23, 2007)

I tried resetting the CMOS but to no avail. And yes both machines were working prior to the switch. I found the number of the motherboard that isn't working: Intel D845EPI/D845GVSR
EDIT: Ok. I just looked both numbers up on the Intel website and it appears that it should be accepting everything that's in it. And like i have said if I switch the jumper I can get into the BIOS menu and it shows that it is recognizing the processor.
EDIT 2: Now I looked up the other compuer and it appears you were right they are WAAYYY different. This is a link to the Technical Specs section of the Dimension B110 manual http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim1100/en/SM/specs.htm#wp1076752 and here's the link to what I am pretty sure the board is (yes I tried searching the AA number but returned with no results but if you want the number here it is D28751-402) http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d865gvhz/sb/CS-026964.htm


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

If these boards came out of "mass produced" machines such as Dell, Gateway, etc. you cannot go by the AA numbers since the boards would be manufacturer proprietary boards. The AA numbers posted at Intel *ONLY APPLY* to standard Intel boards, *NOT* proprietary boards.

As a warning, if these boards are not *STANDARD* Intel boards, *DO NOT* flash the BIOS with a BIOS flash listed at Intel. Proprietary boards will have a different BIOS.


----------



## blessedmain911 (Jun 23, 2007)

Alright thanks. That info will come in handy later as I had decided I am now going to build all my new computers. So what do you believe I can do I'm now thinking I should switch them back. And BTW do you think that .3ghz is a very noticeable difference if i do switch them back?


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Switch the processors back, making sure you clean the heatsink and processor heatspreader and apply new thermal compound.

.3gHz. would not even be noticeable.


----------



## blessedmain911 (Jun 23, 2007)

Alright can do. Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

